# HH: HEW Cyclassics - Anmeldung ab sofort möglich



## Rabbit (16. Dezember 2003)

Die Anmeldungen für die HEW Cyclassics http://www.hew-cyclassics.de/jedermann/anmeldung/online.htm ist seit einigen Tagen freigeschaltet. Da die Karten letztes Jahr sehr schnell "weg" waren und kurz vor dem Event Teilnahmen zu Mondpreisen erkauft werden mussten, unterstelle ich, dass alle interessierten Radsportfans die Gelegenheit nicht versäumen sollten und wollen, sich schnellstmöglich anzumelden.


----------



## Mira (17. Dezember 2003)

In der Tat!
Wenn man bedenkt, daß ich vorletztes Mal mich noch einen Tag vorher angemeldet hab und letztes Jahr schon im März nichts mehr ging...
Wie schön, das meine Firma das regelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Rabbit,
ich bin mit meiner Firma als Team gemeldet. Damit wir aus einem Startblock los fahren, werden Kennwörter vergeben, die bei den einzelnen Anmeldungen abgefragt werden.

Gruß Andre

Ach ja: Silvia fährt auch.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (21. Dezember 2003)

Fahrt ihr mit dem MTB mit?

Hat man da gegen die RR-Fraktion denn ne Chance??
Also ich würde gerne mit meinem MTB mitfahren, die kleine Runde.
Was würdet ihr denn da für Modifikationen treffen?
Also ne längere Übersetzung, Leichtlaufreifen doch mindestens??

Hat hier jmd.  Erfahrungen mit Strassenrennen mit Mountainbikes??


Gruß
NFAA


----------



## Beppo (21. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin,
Anmeldung ist "raus", 120/170Km und als Kennwort habe ich IBC eingetragen ( um bei gleichem Kennwort aus dem selben Block zu starten...)

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Tracer (23. Dezember 2003)

....Hat man da gegen die RR-Fraktion denn ne Chance??
Also ich würde gerne mit meinem MTB mitfahren, die kleine Runde.
Was würdet ihr denn da für Modifikationen treffen?
Also ne längere Übersetzung, Leichtlaufreifen doch mindestens??

Hat hier jmd. Erfahrungen mit Strassenrennen mit Mountainbikes??


Gruß
NFAA



Hi!
Mit dem MTB kannst du sogar in der kleine Runde eine Zeit unter 1Std30 fahren.
REIFEN: SLICKPROFIL 26x1.0 (Continental/Schwalbe/Ritchey)
Kassette: 11-25 bzw. Rennradkassette
Kettenblatt: min.46Z.

Falls du eine sehr aufrecht Haltung am MTB hast: Vorbau umdrehen.

Gruss
W.S.


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tracer _
> *....
> 
> Hi!
> ...



Hi Willy,

hab mich vor ein paar Tagen für die kleine Runde angemeldet. 1,5 Stunden für die 55 km wäre für mich wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen. Zumindest hab ich mir das mal als Ziel gesetzt.

Wird aber ein Weilchen dauern, bis ich den Weihnachtsspeck wieder runtertrainiert habe...  


Ganz liebe Grüsse,

Janus


----------



## Martinbaby (7. Januar 2004)

Ich kann es selbst kaum glauben!

Aber ich habe mich soeben selbst zu den Cyclassics angemeldet!!!

Der große Saisonhöhepunkt ist also für mich der 01.08.2004. Da werde ich wohl dieses Jahr richtig trainnieren müssen  

Na wir werden sehen...

... habe mich natürlich mit dem MTB für die kleine Runde (55 km) angemeldet. Stichwort "IBC"

@Beppo: Du fährst ja sicher mit dem Rr eine große Runde (120/170km) - starten wir da auch aus einem Block? Macht ja eigentlich keinen Sinn, außer das wir uns morgens kurz alles gute wünschen können ....


----------



## NoFunAtAll (8. Januar 2004)

Hi

Habe mich soeben auch angemeldet, allerdings doch für die 120km (hoffentlich war das kein Fehler), da ich dann größtenteils Strecken fahre die ich schon kenne und die Köhlbrandbrücke mit dem Bike zu bezwingen ist bestimmt ne tolle Sache.

Also denn kann man ja bestimmt im sommer zusammen trainieren.

Gruß
fritz


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (9. Januar 2004)

die 120 werden ein tolles Erlebnis für Dich! Die Anmeldung war kein Fehler, gratuliere.  

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## DEICHGRAF (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leutz,
habe  gelesen, dass man eine Mindestdurchschnittsgeschwindigkeit fahren muss und zwar 32 Km/h  

Wird man tatsächlich rausgefischt, wenn man, sagen wir mal, nach 100 km nurn Schnitt von 29 hinbekommen hat ?

Im Reglement habe ich davon nix lesen können, dort sind nur die Bikes spezifiziert und natürlich andere Regeln.

Habt ihr den Plan ???

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFunAtAll (11. Januar 2004)

Hi

Gute Frage, 
aber bei den Preisen (60Euros für die große Runde) können die sich nicht erlauben jmd. wegen zu niedriger Geschwindigkeit zu disqualifizieren. finde ich zumindest


----------



## Hellfish (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DEICHGRAF _
> *Hallo Leutz,
> habe  gelesen, dass man eine Mindestdurchschnittsgeschwindigkeit fahren muss und zwar 32 Km/h  *


*die 32 km/h gelten für die 170 km. Für die mittlere Strecke sind es lockere 27 oder 28 km/h.





			Wird man tatsächlich rausgefischt, wenn man, sagen wir mal, nach 100 km nurn Schnitt von 29 hinbekommen hat ?

Im Reglement habe ich davon nix lesen können, dort sind nur die Bikes spezifiziert und natürlich andere Regeln.

Habt ihr den Plan ???

Gruss
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Wenn Du nicht im letzten Startblock direkt vor dem Besenwagen startest, kannst Du auch langsammer als die angegebene Mindestgeschwindigkeit sein.
Wie hart die Leute im Besenwagen durchgreifen weiss ich nicht, aber schau Dir in den Ergebnislisten mal die Zeiten der langsammsten Fahrer an...


----------



## Rabbit (16. Januar 2004)

Jetzt wird es aber Zeit, die 10.000te Meldung ist bereits überschritten!

Siehe auch HIER


----------



## Buddy (16. Januar 2004)

Hmm, soll ich, soll ich nicht, soll ich, soll ich nicht.......


----------



## Buddy (16. Januar 2004)

Ich hab's getan, für die kleine Runde, Stichwort "IBC". Hoffentlich bereue ich es net


----------



## Mira (17. Januar 2004)

Iwo, freu Dich schon mal auf die Zieleinfahrt - besser als das berühmte Wörtchen mit den drei Buchstaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

```
Wie hart die Leute im Besenwagen durchgreifen weiss ich nicht
```
Ich stand im letzten Jahr als Zuschauer am Ehestorfer Weg, also annähernd bei Streckenhälfte. Durch Zufall bekam ich die ganze Prozedur mit. Aus dem Besenwagen ertönte es mittels Lautsprecher:

*Nr.XXX, Sie haben den Streckendurchschnitt unterschritten. Bitte fahren Sie rechts ran! Sie und Ihr Fahrrad haben die Möglichkeit in den folgenden Bussen ein Shuttle an den Startort zu bekommen. *

Und das alles an einem zuschauerreichen Streckenabschnitt. Nicht gerade gut für's Ego! Die oben erwähnten Busse waren schon gut gefüllt und die Insassen fühlten sich glaube ich, den Blicken zu urteilen, ziehmlich sch..... 

Bei der Trainingsmoral des letzten Jahres sollte uns dieses Mißgeschick erspart bleiben. Ich werde nun auch aus dem IBC Block starten.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Katrin (19. Januar 2004)

Dann sieht man sich ja spätestens in Hamburg


----------



## iglg (28. Januar 2004)

Ups ! Das mit dem Mindestdurchschnitt habe ich gar nicht gewusst, als ich mich für die 120 km RR angemeldet habe. Dann muss ich wohl noch etwas härter trainieren. Bin sehr gespannt. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren, um vorher den Standort zu bestimmen.


----------



## Porsche-Saschi (11. Februar 2004)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Ups ! Das mit dem Mindestdurchschnitt habe ich gar nicht gewusst, als ich mich für die 120 km RR angemeldet habe. Dann muss ich wohl noch etwas härter trainieren. Bin sehr gespannt. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren, um vorher den Standort zu bestimmen.



Hi Leute!

Bin neu hier und ganz begeistert von dem Alarm hiäää.

Bin letztes Jahr das erste Mal und gleich die 170 gefahren. Und ich sach Dir, so schnell war ich noch nie unterwegs. Stichwort Windschatten. Als fetter 102er über 35 Schnitt


----------



## iglg (11. Februar 2004)

Porsche-Saschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Bin neu hier und ganz begeistert von dem Alarm hiäää.
> 
> Bin letztes Jahr das erste Mal und gleich die 170 gefahren. Und ich sach Dir, so schnell war ich noch nie unterwegs. Stichwort Windschatten. Als fetter 102er über 35 Schnitt




Hoffentlich hast Du Recht. (102er) bezieht sich auf Dein Gewicht in kG ??)


----------



## Porsche-Saschi (12. Februar 2004)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich hast Du Recht. (102er) bezieht sich auf Dein Gewicht in kG ??)



Jo, Ziel dieses Jahr ganz klar ne niedrige neun vorn. Und die 35 waren echt easy! Bis Geesthacht musste ich nur dann richtig treten, wenn ich in eine Gruppe weiter vorn wollte. Bis zu den Harburger Bergen hatten wir (zu zweit, mein Partner auch so schwer) einen Schnitt über 40.

Ich freu mich schon wieder.


----------



## Sil (17. Februar 2004)

Ich brauche Hilfe!  
Ein Freund aus Aachen möchte extra nach HH kommen, um die große Runde zu fahren.... und hat natürlich keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen :-(
Wißt Ihr, ob da noch irgendwie dran zu kommen ist?

LG
Silvia


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Februar 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche Hilfe!
> Ein Freund aus Aachen möchte extra nach HH kommen, um die große Runde zu fahren.... und hat natürlich keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen :-(
> Wißt Ihr, ob da noch irgendwie dran zu kommen ist?
> 
> ...


Einen kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer könnte vielleicht hier zu finden sein...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## NoFunAtAll (17. Februar 2004)

Bei Ebay schauen!!

Ganz vielleicht muss ich meine Teilnahme wegen Urlaub canceln, dann würde ich mich bei dir melden. Aber auf keinen Fall damit rechnen!!!

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Sil (17. Februar 2004)

Lieben Dank ))))


Wenn Ihr was hört, denkt an mich, ich schau derweil bei Ebay und im Forum.....
Es soll die 120iger sein, nicht die ganz Große, habe ich jetzt gehört ..... aber 170 schafft er bestimmt auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sil,

die Veranstalter bemühen sich, das Startplatzkontingent weiter auszubauen. Falls das gelingen sollte, kannst Du dich per E-Mail informieren lassen.

Dazu mußt Du dich nur in die Mailingliste eintragen lassen, das machst Du auf dieser Seite.

Der Link zur Mailingliste funktionierte bei mir zwar gerade nicht. aber probiers es ruhig selber mal!


----------



## Straik (18. Februar 2004)

Die Veranstaltung wird nicht ausgeweitet, die Absage ist schon per email versandt worden.


----------



## Sil (18. Februar 2004)

:-(


----------



## Maike (26. Februar 2004)

hi auch ich suche einen startplatz bei den HEWS......ich weiß die chancen stehen sehr schlecht aber ein versuch ist es mir wert hier ein posting zu hinterlassen.... klasse wäre die 120 runde wäre aber auchmit der 55er zufrieden hauptsache dabeisein....

also einfach melden unter: 0176 - 21135287

oder per mail an : [email protected]

danke im voraus!

cya maike


----------



## Badehose (26. Februar 2004)

Erfahrungsgemäß treten viele Teilnehmer aus unterschiedlichen Gründen zurück und bieten Ihren Startplatz dann kurzfristig unter der Startplatzbörse auf den Cyclassics-Seiten an. Auch Stromkunden der HEW können an einer Verlosung von Startplätzen teilnehmen. Dies wird dann im Kundenmagazin der HEW publik gemacht. Wer also ein wenig pokert, kann durchaus Glück haben.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (26. Februar 2004)

Ist sowas nicht auch eine Möglichkeit Profit zu schlagen??


----------



## Porsche-Saschi (27. Februar 2004)

Ja natürlich, aber besonders sportlich ist das nicht. Ich würde das jedenfalls nicht unterstützen und im Zweifelsfalle lieber so flexibel wie möglich bis zum Schluss warten: wenn die Profiteure dann immer noch auf Ihren Karten sitzenbleiben, werden die Startplätze vielleicht in letzter Sekunde doch wieder frei.

Außerdem: letztes Jahr standen auf dem Anleger nicht Leute, die suchten, sondern Leute, die Starplätze anboten.

Insofern drück ich allen, die wirklich fahrn wollen, die Daumen.


----------



## DEICHGRAF (29. Februar 2004)

Nabend Freakz !
Wie ist das ganze eigentlich organisiert ??

Also, ich komme mitnem PKW & Rad aus Bremen nach HH, parke da (wo???)  und begebe mich mit meiner Gurke zum Check-In-Terminal ??????

Muss ich mein Bike alleine lassen, anschliessen oder so ? Sollte ich jemanden mitnehmen ?? 

Ist einer hier, der schonmal mitgefahren ist und den Ablauf die Reihe kriegt und ein paar Tips hat ???

Will nur vermeiden, dass ich am 1.8. wien Dussel da rumstehe und nicht weiss, wer wo wie warum was macht ....


   


wär echt nett, wenn mir da jemand was erzählen könnte.

viele grüsse

carsten


----------



## Nordlicht (1. März 2004)

moin!

wenn du aus bremen kommst, würde ich in der spaldingstraße (direkt vor der aral-tankstelle) parken. dort kommst du auch nach dem ganzen spektakel am besten wieder weg (über die nordkanalstraße). ich nehme mal an, dass du dich erst am renntag akkreditierst. die möglichen zeiten für die akkreditierung stehen in deiner anmeldebestätigung, die ja ca. ende märz verschickt wird. der akkreditierungsbereich war in den vorjahren immer am alsteranleger. von deinem parkplatz aus fährst du einfach richtung hauptbahnhof ... daran vorbei und dann den ballindamm richtung alsteranleger (jungfernstieg). du bekommst da einen starterbeutel mit allem nötigen (und unnötigen sponsorenzeugs): startnummer + transponder (zeitmesser) + starterheftchen (in diesem heft ist eine umgebungskarte mit den startblöcken eingezeichnet). Den starterbeutel kannst du jetzt entweder an einem der vielen lkw's abgeben (würde ich nicht machen, da nach dem rennen die leute ne stunde schlange stehen, um an ihre beutel zu kommen!) oder ihn zu deinem auto bringen (so kannste dich auch gleich etwas warmfahren!). nach der zieldurchfahrt heisst es so schnell wie möglich den transponder abgeben. der bereich hierfür ist immer gut ausgeschildert (letztes jahr nähe steinstrasse).

gruss
nordlicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (2. April 2004)

Es gibt dieses Jahr für die Profis eine neue Streckenführung:

Cyclassics mit anspruchsvollerer Strecke 
Das Siegen bei den Cyclassics in Hamburg wird schwerer. Bei der neunten Auflage des Weltcup-Rennens am 1. August geht es über eine anspruchsvollere Strecke als bislang. Den berüchtigten Waseberg im Stadtteil Blankenese mit seiner bis zu 16-prozentigen Steigung muss das Fahrerfeld in diesem Jahr fünf- statt wie bisher dreimal bewältigen. 
"Das sind zwar nicht die Alpen und L´Alpe d´Huez. Aber dieser Anstieg ist giftig und wird für eine noch größere Selektion sorgen als bisher", erklärte Rad-Profi Jens Voigt vom dänischen CSC-Rennstall bei der Vorstellung der 252 Kilometer langen Strecke in der Hansestadt, wo die Organisatoren fest mit einer Teilnahme von Jan Ullrich rechnen.  
Aufgrund der geänderten Streckenführung wird auf eine von sonst zwei großen Schleifen durch den Hamburger Westen über Schenefeld, Holm und Wedel verzichtet, auf der der Waseberg zum ersten Mal überquert muss. Dann geht es erneut Richtung Innenstadt, anschließend folgt eine kleine Westschleife plus drei Runden von 12,7 Kilometer Länge durch Blankenese und schließlich zum Ziel auf der Mönckebergstraße. Der Waseberg muss also im letzten Drittel des Rennens vier Mal erklommen werden.  
Jedermann-Rennen wie gehabt

Keine Änderungen gibt es unterdessen bei den Jedermann-Rennen über 55, 120 und 170 Kilometer. Die insgesamt 14.000 Startplätze waren binnen weniger Wochen bereits vergeben. Um der großen Nachfrage gerecht zu werden, planen die Veranstalter für 2005 Veränderungen. Positive Signale gab es von Hauptsponsor HEW. "Wir haben es uns zur Aufgabe gemacht, das Weltcup-Rennen hier zu behalten", erklärte Vorstandssprecher Hans-Jürgen Cramer.


----------



## northpoint (7. April 2004)

Zieeeeeeeeeh!!!!


----------



## Wraith (7. April 2004)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Zieeeeeeeeeh!!!!


Und nicht zu vergessen: "Quäl Dich, Du Sau!"


----------



## northpoint (8. April 2004)

Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht zu vergessen: "Quäl Dich, Du Sau!"



Holla,
ich bin im letzten Sommer den Berg gefahren.War mein erstes Mal und ich wußte nicht genau,was auf mich zukommt und somit war ich oben wirklich ganz schön platt....
Den Berg mit einem hohen Tempo anzugehen ist wohl nicht ganz so das rechte Mittel...;-)


----------

